# LRM SAN ANTONIO



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alright guys.. may 21st is the lrm san antonio show.. im a start the topic early.. but lets keep the post down though...untill all the pics have been posted....ill post pics when i get back sunday or monday.. and im sure other will post wht they took too....so al yall **** enjoy.. but let keep the post down until then...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got home from setting up at the show. Couldn't take any pics b/c they were closing up already, but will try to post some pics tomorrow. Saw Sic's bike, looks good yo!!! 

Also, have not entered in a LRM show in a while, didn't not know electricity cost that damn much...$65!!!! :0 :angry: I was not about to pay more than twice the entry fee, just for electricity!!! And yes, they charged that amount for both cars and bicycles!!!
The last show I put my bike in, electricity cost only $12.

Updates, I am sure, are coming soon!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The Alamo? Did you go Noe?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

any one got pics of the set ups


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2006, 08:44 PM~5465499
> *The Alamo? Did you go Noe?
> *


yeah













































in october of last year :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 21 2006, 03:03 PM~5468701
> *yeah
> in october of last year :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

good show about 70 bikes.......new 16in radical bike bust out and wins best of show.....will post pics in the morning i cant find my usb cable....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 21 2006, 07:18 PM~5469572
> *good show about 70 bikes.......new 16in radical bike bust out and wins best of show.....will post pics in the morning i cant find my usb cable....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i almost have to go to sleep, someone post pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY PICS YET


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

noes mad


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Post Pics!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHO'S WAS THE 16??????? :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES ONE FOR NOW


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 22 2006, 12:18 PM~5469572
> *good show about 70 bikes.......new 16in radical bike bust out and wins best of show.....will post pics in the morning i cant find my usb cable....
> *


TonyO's gonna be pissed


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Mayne IM TIRED! I'll post up the pics of what i have tomorrow after work. im about to go to sleep! I took about 200+ pics of everything.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

heres a sneak peek of some close ups....


----------



## KrewlKustomZ (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2006, 10:14 PM~5470402
> *heres a sneak peek of some close ups....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TITE!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2006, 08:14 PM~5470402
> *heres a sneak peek of some close ups....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2006, 08:14 PM~5470402
> *heres a sneak peek of some close ups....
> 
> 
> ...


Did he sell that? Doesnt it have a new owner?


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

more pic more pic !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

REC WHERE ARE YOU??????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 21 2006, 07:18 PM~5469572
> *good show about 70 bikes.......new 16in radical bike bust out and wins best of show.....will post pics in the morning i cant find my usb cable....
> *


its not new.. its been around last year....



but i just got home.. i have a bunch of pics.. ill post them tommorrow.. im tired ass fuck yall.. so holla at cha boi.. but i didnt win 1st pplace 26in radical


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@May 21 2006, 11:13 PM~5470873
> *more pic more pic !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 Q-UE PASO STORM TRACKER :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NO IT'S WILLY WONKA


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

WERE U AT REC POST THEM PICS.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HE STARTED HIS OWN TOPIC


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

PIC PIC PIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 21 2006, 11:17 PM~5470897
> *NO IT'S WILLY WONKA
> *


NO IT'S NOT WILLY WONKA. NO ITS A BIRD NO ITS A PLANE. NO IS A HELICOPTER. NO NO WAIT ITS RACERX WITH A TURN TABLE ON THE ROOF.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA :wave:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SLO, THANKX ALOT FOR UR HELP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 22 2006, 12:47 AM~5471073
> *SLO, THANKX ALOT FOR UR HELP. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ya know im down


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2006, 11:48 PM~5471078
> *ya know im down
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

GETTING MY PICS READY.. ILL POST THEM UP SOON


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll post all the pics i have on your topic sic. its only fair since you started it first! lol. i'll post them after work.


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2006, 10:22 PM~5470080
> *WHO'S WAS THE 16??????? :cheesy:
> *


Dan from Iowa. ALTERED IMAGES :biggrin: also got best engraving.....his son also took 1st in his class and 3rd place sweepstakes!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NVR2HGH_@May 22 2006, 06:48 AM~5471857
> *Dan from Iowa.  ALTERED IMAGES :biggrin: also got best engraving.....his son also took 1st in his class and 3rd place sweepstakes!
> 
> 
> ...


SUP MAN.. ILL POST PICS OF YOUR BIKE SOON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT.. HERE WE GO..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

THATS ALL EVERYBODY.... MEET A FEW LAY IT LOWERS FOR A 1ST TIME.. CASHMONEY LEGIONS AND SOME MORE...


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

some body have a avoral picture of the first bike was posted (the bike whit 2 pumps) it is so sick


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 22 2006, 08:15 AM~5472255
> *some body have a avoral picture of the first bike was posted (the bike whit 2 pumps) it is so sick
> *


GOOD QUESTION


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@May 22 2006, 08:15 AM~5472255
> *some body have a avoral picture of the first bike was posted (the bike whit 2 pumps) it is so sick
> *


thats just lil outer limits.. just go to the other san antonio topic and theres a pic there i think


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pictures man


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

DID DRAGONS OF MONEY PLACE?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice pics thanks sic and legions dude :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@May 22 2006, 12:33 PM~5473930
> *DID DRAGONS OF MONEY PLACE?
> *




our bike was not judged........no score sheet at end of show.....guy said he was sorry and i will get a refund


its bullshit but oh well......i had a good time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what.. that is bullshit.. you guys didnt have your judging paper out or what?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

we had it right in front of the bike..at end of show i was just curios of our point system and how much we lost by......then thats when he gave me the bad news........we put the bike in the show sunday morning at 6am so they could of got confused or something............ :banghead:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea true.. u did bring it last minute.. fuck it.. there still a houston show... this time.. pre- register.. i know ill be sending mines out soon to be on the safe side.. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 22 2006, 05:30 PM~5476570
> *we had it right in front of the bike..at end of show i was just curios of our point system and how much we lost by......then thats when he gave me the bad news........we put the bike in the show sunday morning at 6am so they could of got confused or something............ :banghead:
> *


That sucks. I try to be by my trike when its getting judged just so i know it happened. Sometimes we will track him down and follow him. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2006, 07:12 PM~5476882
> *That sucks. I try to be by my trike when its getting judged just so i know it happened. Sometimes we will track him down and follow him.  :cheesy:
> *


lol u use to do that too.. stay by my bike untill its judged


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I walk away and stuff. Usually someone stays behind incase someone messes with the bikes or something. If Im there, cool. If not then someone calls me. Usually when we are walking around you see the judge so you kinda already know where he is.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey wheres the rest of the damn bikes :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks for the pics!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 22 2006, 11:29 PM~5478406
> *hey wheres the rest of the damn bikes  :angry:
> *


thats about it.. wasnt to much to go crazy about


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 04:56 PM~5479249
> *thats about it.. wasnt to much to go crazy about
> *


Wut chu talkin bout foo? Check out some of the RO action:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=26163&st=19600

That how we do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 07:04 AM~5479271
> *Wut chu talkin bout foo?  Check out some of the RO action:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=26163&st=19600
> ...


i dont care bout no damn rollerz only.. :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 05:06 PM~5479279
> *i dont care bout no damn rollerz only.. :uh:
> *



But yet you hang out on their red carpet? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I smell a HATER!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 23 2006, 05:13 PM~5479311
> *I smell a HATER!!!!!
> *



If they ain't with us they're against us just like Troy always says


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here he is cheezin it up on the RO red carpet that they laid out for him and every other hater to enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up ghost1 !!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 08:14 AM~5479313
> *If they ain't with us they're against us just like Troy always says
> *


Jesus Christ said that :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+May 23 2006, 07:11 AM~5479301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck a red carpet... like i said.. i rode my shit around the show and picked up a chick while i was at it on yalls red carpet...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

you had to use are shit to make your shit look good!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 23 2006, 07:30 AM~5479390
> *you had to use are shit to make your shit look good!!! :cheesy:
> *


no my shit looks good without.. wow.. you guys had red carpet., big fucking deal.. this aint the fuckin grammy awards


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:31 AM~5479394
> *no my shit looks good without.. wow.. you guys had red carpet., big fucking deal.. this aint the fuckin grammy awards
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2006, 07:27 AM~5479376
> *Jesus Christ said that :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn, too much BS going on up in here for me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if its to much shit for you,, get the fuck out then..
you the fool who started the shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 06:14 AM~5479313
> *If they ain't with us they're against us just like Troy always says
> *


Does this mean Im against you?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2006, 07:57 AM~5479524
> *Does this mean Im against you?
> *


probaly ..i guess we all ar haters since we not rollers only :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 06:53 AM~5479501
> *if its to much shit for you,, get the fuck out then..
> you the fool who started the shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 05:06 PM~5479279
> *i dont care bout no damn rollerz only.. :uh:
> *




So I'm the one that started it? :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

i like peanut butter


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 23 2006, 09:02 AM~5479554
> *i like peanut butter
> *



word


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 23 2006, 06:56 AM~5479249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see whats u said.. no one cares.. if we did.. we will ask


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im done with this shit...but before i go,.. its funny how conceieded ****** get after they leave one club to join another...



anyways. im hungry now.. who got the jelly


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 08:01 AM~5479549
> *So I'm the one that started it?  :dunno:
> *


GO AHEAD AND START WHAT EVER YOU WANT TONY.

WATCH OUT HE MIGHT SPRAY PAINT ON YOU :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw i wont paint on him unless im gettin paid for it..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 09:13 AM~5479646
> *naw i wont paint on him unless im gettin paid for it..
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 06:10 PM~5479616
> *im done with this shit...but before i go,.. its funny how conceieded ****** get after they leave one club to join another...
> anyways. im hungry now.. who got the jelly
> *


I'm done too man. All I said was check out how RO do cuz we had a ton of pics on the car side from the show. I ain't tryin to be conceided, I'm just tryin to show the love of my new club. It was hard to show love for FK since we were going downhill fast. It was like quicksand ya know. You get up on your feet, do something good, and then you get pulled down by some BS that didn't even concern you 

Anyway man beef squashed now?  

Damn it if you didn't make me hungry too though and I got like another 3 hours before lunch  I got me some pizza in da fridge waitin for me to tear up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no need for me to check it out.. i was there you know...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 06:18 PM~5479681
> *no need for me to check it out.. i was there you know...
> *


Yeah I know but I missed it :tears: Looks like it was a crazy ass show too. Damn and I thought San Bernardino was off da hook. TX definitely knows how to throw a show, I gotta try and make it out next year :thumbsup:

I know Houston is around the corner too but I gotta start saving up for Vegas. Gotta try my luck at the slots and hope that Megabucks is still climbing by that time. Its like $18.9 MIL right now unless someone hit it already. :0

Maybe I'll try the Penny Megabucks machine. Its like $14 MIL right now and at $3 a try maybe I'll win something


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@May 23 2006, 07:41 AM~5479441
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:angel: YEP!!
JESUS CHRIST SAID, IF GOD IS FOR US WHO CAN BE AGAINST US.


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 22 2006, 06:19 PM~5476459
> *our bike was not judged........no score sheet at end of show.....guy said he was sorry and i will get a refund
> its bullshit but oh well......i had a good time
> *



you know i talk to my boi that judges the bikes and if you go and ask for the judging sheets they tell you to call the office on monday they already have them put away so noone can get any information on thier scores so what your saying doesn't really make since and i could have sown i saw a judging sticker on that bike.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@May 23 2006, 11:56 AM~5480839
> *you know i talk to my boi that judges the bikes and if you go and ask for the judging sheets they tell you to call the office on monday they already have them put away so noone can get any information on thier scores so what your saying doesn't really make since and i could have sown i saw a judging sticker on that bike.
> *



YEAH THAT'S WHAT I WAS TOLD WHEN I TRIED TO GET OUR SCORES AFTER THE AWARDS WERE GIVEN OUT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 09:38 AM~5479807
> *Yeah I know but I missed it :tears:  Looks like it was a crazy ass show too.  Damn and I thought San Bernardino was off da hook.  TX definitely knows how to throw a show, I gotta try and make it out next year :thumbsup:
> 
> I know Houston is around the corner too but I gotta start saving up for Vegas.  Gotta try my luck at the slots and hope that Megabucks is still climbing by that time.  Its like $18.9 MIL right now unless someone hit it already.  :0
> ...



yes fool you need to come down to Texas either san antone or houston they got tons of bikes down here and lots of high contenders the sad part is you will almost never see most off them in vegas.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2006, 10:07 PM~5480901
> *yes fool you need to come down to Texas either san antone or houston they got tons of bikes down here and lots of high contenders the sad part is you will almost never see most off them in vegas.
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I know like that little orange pedal trike with all the speakers all over, I mean to me that's definitely a unique Special Interest of Vegas quality. I like that blue trike with that big ass cross seat too. 

I guess BigTex and Prophecy owners are the only ones that want to take the 26+ hour drive? :dunno:

We need Noe's ass on a plane out there to check out the show. Whatever happened to that "Send Noe to Vegas" fund raiser ya had last year? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down for vegas.. i know ill do good.. but its the money i dont have.. not tryin 2 just drop a load like dat


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 07:15 AM~5479315
> *Here he is cheezin it up on the RO red carpet that they laid out for him and every other hater to enjoy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SO I GUESS YOUR CALLING ME A HATER TOO CAUSE I'M NOT RO AND I WAS PLACED ON THAT RED CARPET... OMG THAT'S SOME CRAZY SHIT I GOTTA TELL MY CUZ (THAT IS RO ) ABOUT THIS HE'S GONNA GET A KICK OUT OF THIS CAUSE HE'S NOT LIKE THAT HE DOESN'T TALK SHIT ABOUT ANYONE EVEN WHEN THEY TALK MESS ABOUT HIM


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 23 2006, 06:02 PM~5479554
> *i like peanut butter
> *


What brand? Crunchy or creamy? :scrutinize:


:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 23 2006, 10:27 PM~5481003
> *SO I GUESS YOUR CALLING ME A HATER TOO CAUSE I'M NOT RO AND I WAS PLACED ON THAT RED CARPET... OMG THAT'S SOME CRAZY SHIT I GOTTA TELL MY CUZ (THAT IS RO ) ABOUT THIS HE'S GONNA GET A KICK OUT OF THIS CAUSE HE'S NOT LIKE THAT HE DOESN'T TALK SHIT ABOUT ANYONE EVEN WHEN THEY TALK MESS ABOUT HIM
> *


Naw you ain't a hater man. The only haters are the ones truely against us like homeboys that were happy when Inferno got messed up in San Bernardino :twak:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 23 2006, 12:27 PM~5481003
> *SO I GUESS YOUR CALLING ME A HATER TOO CAUSE I'M NOT RO AND I WAS PLACED ON THAT RED CARPET... OMG THAT'S SOME CRAZY SHIT I GOTTA TELL MY CUZ (THAT IS RO ) ABOUT THIS HE'S GONNA GET A KICK OUT OF THIS CAUSE HE'S NOT LIKE THAT HE DOESN'T TALK SHIT ABOUT ANYONE EVEN WHEN THEY TALK MESS ABOUT HIM
> *


His a cool person  I took this picture :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 10:26 PM~5481000
> *im down for vegas.. i know ill do good.. but its the money i dont have.. not tryin 2 just drop a load like dat
> *


Tru dat, you gotta go against the one beach cruizer from UCE and maybe Ink Crimes from Legions if he comes out again. Then we got Joey with his cruizer if he can get it finished so Beach Cruizer category will be good this year :thumbsup:

Yeah maybe $1500 for the trip? I dunno, I remember Nobility paid a grip to come out but they're over there in south FLA.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 12:33 PM~5481045
> *Tru dat, you gotta go against the one beach cruizer from UCE and maybe Ink Crimes from Legions if he comes out again.  Then we got Joey with his cruizer if he can get it finished so Beach Cruizer category will be good this year :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah maybe $1500 for the trip?  I dunno, I remember Nobility paid a grip to come out but they're over there in south FLA.
> *


i dunno whats up with inkcrimes.. but im not worried bout the uce crusier.. i got em.. i still got parts for the bike i never put on yet.. by time vegas will come if i do go.. the bike will be ready


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 10:41 PM~5481096
> *i dunno whats up with inkcrimes.. but im not worried bout the uce crusier.. i got em.. i still got parts for the bike i never put on yet.. by time vegas will come if i do go.. the bike will be ready
> *


whaaaat? the bike is ready now. I think you would do well as the bike is now so if you got even more parts to change out then yeah Beach Cruizer class could be yours. Its always hard to find parts for that size isn't it? Damn, just like 12" bikes parts are rare  Even 16" parts are getting hard to find now. Lovelylowrider.com doesn't even sell 16" frames anymore


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Please go so we can see you in person and you can Hate on the whole ROLLERZ line up in vegas!!!! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

It all comes down to who shows up ya know? I've seen some bad ass rides but they never make it out of their state so even though they could easily place or easily have taken out 1st place or even a sweeps win in Vegas they stay in the garage :tears:

So the goal is get ya ass out to Vegas and show the world what you got :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 12:46 PM~5481123
> *whaaaat?  the bike is ready now.  I think you would do well as the bike is now so if you got even more parts to change out then yeah Beach Cruizer class could be yours.  Its always hard to find parts for that size isn't it?  Damn, just like 12" bikes parts are rare   Even 16" parts are getting hard to find now.  Lovelylowrider.com doesn't even sell 16" frames anymore
> *


well all my parts are custom made so npt to many things are store bought...but ill see wat up on the whole vegas thang.. who knows



> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 23 2006, 12:47 PM~5481126
> *Please go so we can see you in person and you can Hate on the whole ROLLERZ line up in vegas!!!! :0
> *


see why u keep bringing the shit up.. we already squashed it. ... but lil mother fuckers like u dont..if i come youll see me there..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@May 23 2006, 11:56 AM~5480839
> *you know i talk to my boi that judges the bikes and if you go and ask for the judging sheets they tell you to call the office on monday they already have them put away so noone can get any information on thier scores so what your saying doesn't really make since and i could have sown i saw a judging sticker on that bike.
> *



no sticker on the bike and i already talked to jon h. today and it was not judged he was sorry and sent me a little something something for it :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

good pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

VERY NICE PIC FROM SAN ANTO CAR SHOW
:wave: :wave: SIC 713


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not alot of trikes huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+May 23 2006, 06:33 PM~5483238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. not to many...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2006, 08:22 PM~5483509
> *Not alot of trikes huh?
> *



i know of a few top contenders that were put up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2006, 01:25 PM~5480993
> *Yeah I know like that little orange pedal trike with all the speakers all over, I mean to me that's definitely a unique Special Interest of Vegas quality.  I like that blue trike with that big ass cross seat too.
> 
> I guess BigTex and Prophecy owners are the only ones that want to take the 26+ hour drive?  :dunno:
> ...




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=185196&hl=

i just went through it again, it's funny


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

I SMELL ***SNIFF***SNIFF**** cHICKEN SHIET UP IN HERE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TONY DONT LET EM HATERZ BOTHER YOU! THEY CAN E-BANG ALL THEY WANT! 
CANT & WONT CONFRONT US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ROLLERZ IV LIFE.................


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 25 2006, 01:12 AM~5489143
> *I SMELL  ***SNIFF***SNIFF**** cHICKEN SHIET UP IN HERE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> TONY DONT LET EM HATERZ BOTHER YOU! THEY CAN E-BANG ALL THEY WANT!
> ...


Tru dat


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2006, 07:12 PM~5476882
> *That sucks. I try to be by my trike when its getting judged just so i know it happened. Sometimes we will track him down and follow him.  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

They see us Rollerz, they hatin. Patrolin try to catch us riding dirty, try to catch us riding dirty. Our music's so loud its swinging. Patrolin try to catch us ridin dirty....

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 25 2006, 07:35 AM~5493056
> *They see us Rollerz, they hatin.  Patrolin try to catch us riding dirty, try to catch us riding dirty.  Our music's so loud its swinging. Patrolin try to catch us ridin dirty....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:










































































:roflmao: comical


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2006, 08:40 AM~5493070
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2006, 06:40 AM~5493070
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:    comical
> *


yea.. thats what i said...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Talk is cheep homeboy! and you need to watch your mouth you might get your self hurt!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude why u still coming here with dat bull.. move arund already dawg.. when ****** tryin 2 squash the beef.. you bring it back up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 25 2006, 07:35 AM~5493056
> *They see us Rollerz, they hatin.  Patrolin try to catch us riding dirty, try to catch us riding dirty.  Our music's so loud its swinging. Patrolin try to catch us ridin dirty....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


freaking weird :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2006, 06:48 PM~5493622
> *freaking weird  :uh:
> *



That's how the song should really go :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

your still weird :roflmao:

naw, i seen the video and there's a black impala from R.O. that comes out in it. i saw that impala at a show at South Padre Island a few months ago


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2006, 07:25 PM~5493833
> *your still weird :roflmao:
> 
> naw, i seen the video and there's a black impala from R.O. that comes out in it.  i saw that impala at a show at South Padre Island a few months ago
> *



Cool. I haven't seen the video for it yet.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

let me see if i can find a link for the pic i posted


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here it is, i took these pics. i think you'll especially like page 7 :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=245972


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2006, 07:56 PM~5494060
> *here it is, i took these pics.  i think you'll especially like page 7 :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=245972
> *


Very nice pics. Damn I could stare at her ass all day :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 25 2006, 11:02 AM~5494110
> *Very nice pics.  Damn I could stare at her ass all day  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

did you at least see the 62 impala?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2006, 08:00 PM~5484079
> *i know of a few top contenders that were put up
> 
> *


What do you mean? Alot of trikes that showed or didnt go or are still getting built or?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 11:09 AM~5494168
> *What do you mean? Alot of trikes that showed or didnt go or are still getting built or?
> *


a lil bit of both my friend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I only saw pics of 3 trikes? I was just wondering if thats all that showed up. I sure hope they live up to all the hype.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 11:15 AM~5494203
> *I only saw pics of 3 trikes? I was just wondering if thats all that showed up. I sure hope they live up to all the hype.
> *


yeah, i think they are waiting till Houston, well, i hope


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 25 2006, 08:04 PM~5494133
> *did you at least see the 62 impala?
> *


Didnt see it on page 7 or 8. What page is it on?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the impala that came out on the video is on page 1, then it is on post #65 & 66


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 11:15 AM~5494203
> *I only saw pics of 3 trikes? I was just wondering if thats all that showed up. I sure hope they live up to all the hype.
> *



like ive said before, these texas boys dont play.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HOUSTON SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2006, 09:27 AM~5494287
> *like ive said before, these texas boys dont play.
> *


Question about that. Why do they call themselves boys?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just our slang


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2006, 12:10 PM~5494534
> *Question about that. Why do they call themselves boys?
> *



download bum-b and pimp C's song called "you dont know" explains it real well.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2006, 11:14 AM~5494198
> *a lil bit of both my friend.
> 
> *




yeah i think imma have to use a leaf blower to get the dust off of ours for the houston show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2006, 10:36 AM~5494721
> *download bum-b and pimp C's song called "you dont know" explains it real well.
> 
> *


I can tell from the guys name that Im not going to like it. It sounds like a "south" thing cause I have heard of other rappers say that but I never understood why.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 25 2006, 02:07 PM~5495238
> *yeah i think imma have to use a leaf blower to get the dust off of ours for the houston show
> *



oh snap the "man" is back.

showem how its done.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 01:28 PM~5494640
> *just our slang
> *


know what im haying! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

oh yea welcome back issac........just seen you got your pc up and rollin again


----------

